# H meta|φραση αναζητά καθηγητή Επιμέλειας



## Constantina (Apr 1, 2009)

Το Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών *meta**|*φραση αναζητεί εισηγητές για το Σεμινάριο Επιμέλειας Ψηφιακού και Σελιδοποιημένου Κειμένου. 

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να έχουν:


πτυχίο Ελληνικής Φιλολογίας
πολυετή προϋπηρεσία στην επιμέλεια ελληνικών και μεταφρασμένων κειμένων
διδακτική πείρα
εξαιρετική γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας.

Αποστολή βιογραφικών μέχρι τέλος Απριλίου στη διεύθυνση *info παπάκι metafrasi.edu.gr*.


----------

